# Android - Is moving applicable apps at once to SD Card possible?



## _JP_ (Nov 25, 2022)

Hello fellow forum mates, _JP_ here.

Quick question: other than manually moving apps to the SD card via whatever file manager Samsung (A21s 3/32 with snow cone, in this case) provides, or having the developer option to move all apps to SD that does not really do anything here, what solutions do you use to shove every little app that supports the feature to the SD card?

I've already done some digging around the web, but cannot find a clear descriptor that "X App does not actually send your data to their C2C server", and since I have a responsibility with this little limited fella, I'm still stuck without a solution.

InB4 "get a better phone", this is my service phone. My personal phone has way more storage capacity because I can actually foresee the future.

Thank you!


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Nov 30, 2022)

Does that phone support formatting SD card as internal storage? I found out the Moto G6 did when a family member bought it and slapped a 128 in.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2022)

Hmm, I'd like to find this out as well!


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 2, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Does that phone support formatting SD card as internal storage? I found out the Moto G6 did when a family member bought it and slapped a 128 in.


I saw that option too while searching for solutions but this one does not have that option, I can only format, I guess, standard for use.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 2, 2022)

iirc since Android 10 or 11 Google removed that option because the internal memory standard was way faster than any uSD around, there are odd tutotrial and options around but they yield various result (and not always good one) i tried one or two method, i can't remember, on a Redmi Note 9 Pro 64gb with a 512gb UHSI-I uSD card but i do remember it was not ... optimal (one was merging both into one and the other was  using the 512gb as main storage )

ended buying a Poco F3 5G 128gb without any uSD slot and make do with the UFS 3.1 storage alone, next phone will probably be 256gb no uSD slot tho ...

ofc it's annoying when it's on a work phone, unless the company agree on upgrades if needed


----------

